# Any Tips On Finding Wall Studs?



## docbucky

Hello,
We have our 21rs with the closet next to the bunks right when you walk in. I have purchased some adjustable shelving system for the closet to utilize it better. Went to Lowe's and in the closet selection area I found a 12 in deep metal shelf. My plan was to place the 2 metal strips for the adjustable shelving on the inside of the closet on the outside wall. Then use the brackets a/ shelving as needed (closet width is about 13 inches and shelves plus metal strip equal about 12.5 in). My question is, where are the studs on a Outback, are they metal or wood?, How big/wide are they (1 in?) and are they blocks? ALso how deep? Lastly, Im hoping these shelves will be strong enough to hold clothes, etc.? 
This may have been addressed before, but could not search any info on studs. Thanks.


----------



## dmbcfd

The studs are aluminum and about 1.5 inches wide by 1.5 inches deep. The easiest way to find them is to look at the outside of the camper when it is covered with the morning dew. The difference between the the stud and the insulation makes the dew condense in the same pattern as the studs. They are plenty strong enough to support shelves.

Steve


----------



## jasonrebecca

Exactly what Steve said.


----------



## swanny

listen to *dmbcfd*


----------



## H2oSprayer

Even if you don't currently have any need to know the location of the studs, you may want to grab a piece of paper and a tape measure the next time that you notice the condensation form as noted above. It may save you from wasted time trying to locate them the next time. This is what I did last fall in anticipation of adding a LCD mount. Now if I could only remember where I put that darn piece of paper...


----------



## GarethsDad

I took a picture of the studs on a cold day http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8905 this is what you need to look for. There is no rhyme or reason to the stud spacing in the TT's. James


----------



## jetjane

The interior walls have wood studs (about 1"x1" I'd say) in them but are few and far between. My experience has been that there are usually only studs in the corners/edges but may have the odd additional one in a larger wall. I've found them simply by knocking on the wall. Like the others have already mentioned, the exterior walls all have aluminum studs.


----------



## CamperAndy

jetjane said:


> The interior walls have wood studs (about 1"x1" I'd say) in them but are few and far between. My experience has been that there are usually only studs in the corners/edges but may have the odd additional one in a larger wall. I've found them simply by knocking on the wall. Like the others have already mentioned, the exterior walls all have aluminum studs.


The Outbacks are about 95% aluminum studs. You will find a couple of wood studs around some interior doors and maybe one in the entertainment area for mounting a tv support. The rest are aluminum. Use a stud finder to locate the studs.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Drill a hole. If you hit a stud--great. If not, move an inch to the side. Repeat as necessary...










Do the dew!!!


----------



## docbucky

Did the dew thing this morning, worked great! Seems like on my 21rs there are about 4 on each side. No set measurement between them, but they appear to be in weight bearing areas (between windows, by door, etc). There does appear to be one just behind the water heater that will work for me to get one good bracket attached to. 
However the other bracket I would like to put in deeper into the closet (further near the front of the camper) there is no stud. What type of anchoring system should I use for this one? Dry wall anchors? or those little spring loaded anchors? These shelves will only be 12 in and clothes weight bearing, but I would like to maximize the strength of the shelves / brackets. Thanks again. 
(This is really a nice website to get info from, thanks everybody)


----------



## CamperAndy

The wall boards are only 1/4" Lauan plywood and thus has very little holding power for pulling but the shear strength is very good. If you are putting in wire shelving you can use the dry wall anchors made for the shelving, they are plenty strong. If you are using some other type of shelving then the wall anchors have to be less then 1.25" long.. Use anchors that are called hollow wall anchors.


----------



## docbucky

Well modification is done. Had to scrape anchoring to the stud. Just not in the right spot for good shelf support (shelves are in the front little closet on my 21rs). So, went to plan B. Went to Lowe's to pick up spring loaded anchors. Problem is, only 1 inch wall along w/ shelf brace adding about 5/8 in, also the insulation blocking the braces, it was difficult to get all 3 anchors to 'spring out'. So went to plan C. Lowe's also had plastic anchors that were easier to slide in thru the 3/8 hole. Anchors were really solid, seem to hold well. Then placed silicone bead to help hold. Shelves went up well, everything seemed stable, strong and level. 
It's mainly holding clothes, so should be fine. 
The shelving system also seemed pretty strong, not the weak basic ones used in college. They were from Lowe's in the closet organization area. 
I'll place pics when it's light out.
This was my first modification, so I'm glad it went well. Thanks everyone for helping!! I did mark my studs for future use!


----------



## prevish gang

Nevermind


----------



## livetofish

a trick that my father in law taught me. Smart man and smart daughter. Anyways, with a back of a screw driver just go tap, tap, tap along the wall. You will hear the difference when you hit a stud.


----------

